# For Oreo Cookie Lovers



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I recently stumbled across a file on the Vectric Forum for an Oreo cookie and have been trying to find the right project to use it on. I came up with the idea to do a twist on the Buffalo Nickel bank that was a Vectric free CNC project for February 2012. I replaced the original artwork with the Oreo art and resized the inner rings to make the filling. I carved it from an edge glued baltic birch panel and stained it black. Enough of the wood grain shows through to give it a dark brown color, close to the color of the cookie and I painted the filling flat white. To allow removal of the contents, I cut a wide slot in the bottom of the "filling" and made a cover. It's been a hit in my household. Hope you like it HJ, you've made lots of the nickel banks.

Jay


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Dang, Jay! Now you've made me hungry. 

Beautifully done. Deliciously finished! Makes me think of cookie jars that both my grandmothers kept on their kitchen counters.... just far enough back from the edge that as a kid I couldn't reach them. Fortunately my favorite older sister would help me raid the jars as long as I wouldn't tell Grandma.

4D


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

cjskelton said:


> I recently stumbled across a file on the Vectric Forum for an Oreo cookie and have been trying to find the right project to use it on. I came up with the idea to do a twist on the Buffalo Nickel bank that was a Vectric free CNC project for February 2012. I replaced the original artwork with the Oreo art and resized the inner rings to make the filling. I carved it from an edge glued baltic birch panel and stained it black. Enough of the wood grain shows through to give it a dark brown color, close to the color of the cookie and I painted the filling flat white. To allow removal of the contents, I cut a wide slot in the bottom of the "filling" and made a cover. It's been a hit in my household. Hope you like it HJ, you've made lots of the nickel banks.
> 
> Jay




Fantastic,so real looking. How large in diameter is that?
Herb


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Herb Stoops said:


> Fantastic,so real looking. How large in diameter is that?
> Herb


Thanks, Herb. It's 10 inches in diameter. One big cookie!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

That is awesome!! I have that file as well and have been wanting to try it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is really cool Jay. Now I have to shopping tomorrow


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love it. Made my mouth water just looking at it. Great idea. Hope you're gonna sell these. I know I'd like one. If you made them a little larger, you could make a flat cookie "jar" that grandmas could push just out of reach. PM me if you decide to sell some. I see Christmas gifts for family.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't get past how real that looks, Jay. Good job! 

Maybe one of these days I'll cut something cool on the CNC like you guys do.

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Delicious, Jay.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Cooler than cool Jay. Love it.

Where is that file at??


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Looks good enough to eat. Nice.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Cooler than cool Jay. Love it.
> 
> Where is that file at??


In this thread: Vectric Forum ? View topic - OREO COOKIE


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Uh, Oh*



RainMan 2.0 said:


> That is really cool Jay. Now I have to shopping tomorrow


For Oreos...or a CNC?


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Neat!! Could you make one with a bite out of it?


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

old coasty said:


> Neat!! Could you make one with a bite out of it?


Anything is possible!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

old coasty said:


> Neat!! Could you make one with a bite out of it?


That would actually be a neat idea


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing



old coasty said:


> Neat!! Could you make one with a bite out of it?


Reminds me of the days my mother would give me an odd amount
just to foil my double dunking. Oreo's have to be 2 at a time and soaked.
Spoon optional for breakage. 

Actually, make a giant glass of milk. :wink:


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I've had the file for quite a while but haven't even played with it yet. 

I like what you did with it, great project.

You picked the perfect color for the chocolate cookie part. Like the others I'm ready for cookies and cold milk.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

where is the milk. a BIG glass of milk. Great idea..


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

when I seen that scott replied I had to look.
I thought maybe he was gonna post a giant chainsawed chocolate chip cookie


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> For Oreos...or a CNC?


Naw just the cookies . I think I’ll stick to beer tonight however :grin: 

But I did get a quote from CNCrouterparts for a custom size , there Pro version in a 5’x5’ ,instead of the typical 4’x4’ . I don’t have room for a 4x8, so I thought a 5’x5’ would be a good compromise. 
It’s an additional $850, and I think is worth it ,as I can do 5x5 sheets of BB


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Super neat.


----------



## Michael Smith (May 3, 2018)

*oreo cookie lovers*

I am running v carve pro 9.015. How do I find that file? I don't see it on the Vectric site.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Michael Smith said:


> I am running v carve pro 9.015. How do I find that file? I don't see it on the Vectric site.


It's on page 2 of this thread.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> ...
> But I did get a quote from CNCrouterparts for a custom size , there Pro version in a 5’x5’ ,instead of the typical 4’x4’ . I don’t have room for a 4x8, so I thought a 5’x5’ would be a good compromise.
> It’s an additional $850, and I think is worth it ,as I can do 5x5 sheets of BB


Congratulations Rick! So insulation is put off again?
When you do decide and get it, will you document your
build like the others?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

UglySign said:


> Congratulations Rick! So insulation is put off again?
> When you do decide and get it, will you document your
> build like the others?


I’ll be sure to do that . I’m going to document the insulating also :grin:

Kinda getting bummed out right now, as I have to get the garage roof reshingled . That’s going to be a major financial hit as nothings cheap around here ,and I’m to old to do it.

I have been saving my company shares that get deducted every pay check , in hopes that they grow enough to get this cnc when I get laid off next year . 
Plan is to get the garage insulated,OSB on the walls ,and that roof redone this year. 
Well I’d sure like to get a 2 stage compressor while I’m at it


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Any word on buying a few of these as gifts for my grandchildren? I'm seriousl PM me with price. Have until Christmas for delivery, so no pressure.


----------

